#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Erro conexão olt

## trdream

Boa Noite Galera.

Tenho uma rede de fibra óptica em um condomínio de casas, levamos fibra até dentro da casa do cliente, uso a OLT v1600 512 conexões, e nos clientes uso ONU da furukawa e V-Solution, o condomínio e dividido por 5 quadras, algumas caixas temos SPL DE 1X16 e outras 1x8, media de sinal no cliente final 1x16 - 23 / 24 e 1x8 - 18 / 20, este ano começamos a ter alguns problemas na ultima quadra que seria a 5, quando cai a energia muitos clientes não voltam, a ONU não sincroniza, chega sinal no cliente mas não sobe, as vezes este erro acontece do nada, o cliente esta usando e a conexão cai com o mesmo erro, já trocamos SPLS, GBIC, CORDÕES, PORTA DA OLT, más não resolve, a 2 semanas trocamos todas as rotas levando uma fibra limpa so para esta quadra, sem passar por caixas e etc, mas sem sucesso. Este erro só acontece nesta quadra.


Gostaria de uma ajuda de quem puder.

Abraços.

----------


## elielton

Tentou trocar ONU, tenho um parceiro que está tendo o mesmo problema, mas em toda a rede e no caso dele foi a OLT, porém como o seu é apenas em uma localidade tente trocar a ONU de um local que não tá tendo problema para outro ou tente dar um reset nela.

----------


## Bruno

> Boa Noite Galera.
> 
> Tenho uma rede de fibra óptica em um condomínio de casas, levamos fibra até dentro da casa do cliente, uso a OLT v1600 512 conexões, e nos clientes uso ONU da furukawa e V-Solution, o condomínio e dividido por 5 quadras, algumas caixas temos SPL DE 1X16 e outras 1x8, media de sinal no cliente final 1x16 - 23 / 24 e 1x8 - 18 / 20, este ano começamos a ter alguns problemas na ultima quadra que seria a 5, quando cai a energia muitos clientes não voltam, a ONU não sincroniza, chega sinal no cliente mas não sobe, as vezes este erro acontece do nada, o cliente esta usando e a conexão cai com o mesmo erro, já trocamos SPLS, GBIC, CORDÕES, PORTA DA OLT, más não resolve, a 2 semanas trocamos todas as rotas levando uma fibra limpa so para esta quadra, sem passar por caixas e etc, mas sem sucesso. Este erro só acontece nesta quadra.
> 
> 
> Gostaria de uma ajuda de quem puder.
> 
> Abraços.


de luz esta perfeito, esta olt é epon né ???
verifica a fonte das onu pois as fontes são um lixo com eficiência baixa mal tem corrente pra alimentar os led kkkk

----------


## trdream

Bom dia Elielton, Já troquei por varias vezes e não resolve. Tentei até outras marcas.

----------


## trdream

Bom dia Bruno, sim é epon, já fiz isso também, é algo muito doido, por exemplo tiro uma onu da quadra 5 que não sobe, chego e uso ela em uma instalação na quadra 2, ela sobre perfeitamente.

----------

